# Backyard Sheep



## Genipher (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been wanting to get a couple of sheep and our backyard is large enough to sustain 2 of them. So I've been looking for a small breed. Babydolls caught my eye and got me wondering...are the rams as ornery as "big" sheep? I'd love to have a ewe and a ram and sell (or eat) the lambs but I don't want our kids to be knocked down or injured by a ram.

Thoughts?


----------



## secuono (Apr 24, 2013)

Any ram, no matter the size, can injure or kill a child. Kids should never be out with animals alone and not near intact males at all. 
My ram is an angel for me, but if my fiance or a kid was out there and didn't understand his sheep body language, they will get whacked and break something.


----------



## Genipher (Apr 24, 2013)

That's what I was wondering.

Guess it'd be better to get 2 ewes and find a stud when needed.

Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 24, 2013)

YES, even Babydoll rams are mean. Just because they are smaller does not make them any more gentle or friendly or nice. You can still get a ram--just be very careful if there are children around.


----------



## 6Happiness (Jun 26, 2013)

I know a few people with sheep and young children- as long as the kids are not out by the sheep alone, and when you supervise them, you teach them about sheep body language etc, then it should be fine.  *Any* large pet could knock a young kid down and cause injury- Our Doberman, while still a puppy, knocked me over when I was +/- three- scraped me up pretty bad- but she was just playing and didn't understand she could hurt me.   Luckily I wasn't hurt bad and my parents realised the mistake, and did not accuse the dog of being aggressive like some would these days.
If you do get a ram, I'd suggest what we did- first, start with ewes/wethers.  Supervise the kids around them and teach them about sheep body language/behaviour.  When  you feel ready for a ram... research the lines available to you.  Then select from available ADULT rams so  you know what their temperament will be like- no guessing about how a lamb will grow up to be.  We're very happy with our ram- he actually is MORE GENTLE than our 2 wethers were.  (all babydolls BTW)
Every animal is different, you need to evaluate them as individuals, and parents always need to supervise young kids around ANY animal- kids could injure small animals, and larger animals could injure kids, and its almost always down to the kids not understanding animal behaviour yet- but they will as you supervise and  teach them.


----------

